# droppings stink!!!!



## jacky52 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi,

Well my birds are currently sitting on 3 eggs and I know that their droppings usually are larger because they are holding it in for long periods. But is it normal for them to have a strong sour smell. They are messy large and they stink. Mostly my female. I'm not sure if the males poop smells as bad. Just wanted to know if this is normal.


----------



## jacky52 (Sep 2, 2010)

Just to add they are a little runny. Male poop is normal color (compared to parakeets) the females is a little lighter green. They are just large amounts. Has anyone else had this experience.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I have heard that egg laying females do have larger poops and since they hold it for much longer that they can smell. To be safe you can always take a sample to an avian vet to get checked out. Under normal circumstances birds poop should never smell.


----------



## jacky52 (Sep 2, 2010)

thank you


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

Yep it's perfectly normal, the smell is puce isn't it!


----------

